# Late Portugal long term student visa



## Andreanicole645 (Sep 29, 2021)

I’m planning to finish my bachelors in Portugal, the program would be about two years long so I need a long term study visa. Due to some problems with the university’s admission process I’ve just received my acceptance letter yesterday and am now waiting to officially enroll so I can then apply for my student visa. Problem is, classes start at the end of October and the embassy has told me that the visa usually takes 8 weeks. I asked them if I could travel to Portugal then get my visa stamp while over there but all they said was that I needed to be in the usa when the embassy accepts my visa so I can submit my passport. I already had planned to come back home in December for winter break which would be when I’d get a decision if it takes 8 weeks.

So question is, would I be allowed to apply for my long term visa while in the USA, then travel to Portugal when my classes start and come back in December so I can submit my passport to get the visa stamp? 

Bit more info: 

I’m a usa citizen so I don’t need a visa for up to three months/90 days
I don’t have to submit my passport for the visa application, only copies.
I will have a return ticket booked for December upon entering Portugal and will have light luggage since I’ll come back in two months.


----------

